# What kind of lights are everybody using?



## Whiteknuckle (Feb 24, 2010)

I am taking a poll to see what light most people are using. I make halo shields for hunting lights and I want to see if there is any makes and models that I should be making shields for..
Please post pics of your lights if the are not a common light being used..

Thank you,
Jeremiah Weber


----------



## NIGHTGHOST (Feb 21, 2010)

i have a flashlight on my shotgun but never use it.i can see pretty well in the snow.i feel a light would freak them out. i keep my lights red though , i hear its easier on the eyes. i dont use my rifle much because i hunt woods with tree stands.shotgun with no.4 buck seems to always do the trick!a rifle in the fields would call more for a spotlight, red light not pointed directly in its face but held a little in the air. just enough to brighton up his eyes.


----------



## vmaster59 (Mar 3, 2010)

I was ask awhile back about what kind of lights we use when calling. The first time I went out we were useing a GE-4537 bulb. And I've been using one ever since. They are tuff and last a long time.

I start with a old Q-Beam light. Remove the Q-Beam bulb and switch for they don't last very long due to the high heat.
I replace the wireing as well. I use HD A/C light core for the new wireing put in a new HD switch a long with the 4537 bulb. Place a coffe can over the end of the light. And use a Q-Beam red filter and We found over the years that the A/C plugs and wall shockits work the best they don't burn up or come unpluged. There we're done. You have a light that will last for a very long time. As you can see by the pics. these lights are due for some new duct tape and a coat of paint. Hope this helps,any question just ask.

Clint


----------



## superhoghunter (Mar 18, 2010)

im new to this site and so far i think its the best one on here!!!! i have been getting pretty serious about baiting, trapping, and tracking! any ideas on make it yourself at home products such as lighting a baited area would be greatly appreciated, im using some pvc feeders i made and its working so far but could use some suggestions or posible tips for different types.


----------



## Whiteknuckle (Feb 24, 2010)

Try to use solar powered motion lights.. Then when something is on your bait you know it.. you can get these from Harbor Freight fairly cheap..


----------



## hb0222 (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm going to try to put one of these together and give it a try. 
Thanks HB


----------



## MGTEXAS (Jan 30, 2010)

vmaster59, this is a nice set up. I have been trying to find a good way to have my light attached with the rest and swing easily with my rest. does your whole seat, rest and light mount all turn at the same time or are they independent of each other. we usually have one person use the light and call and the other man the gun and rest. we usually set up the light above and behind the shooter. I want to set up something that i can use alone when nobody else wants to go out. we hunt from a high seat on private land here in tejas also. thanks for the pics. MG


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I use a Wheat light with a 7' cord and attach the head lamp to the barrel with a plastic barrel bracket.
Hey Whiteknuckle---I went Deer hunting with some cousins in Clearfield County,Pa. about 40 yrs ago.


----------



## Whiteknuckle (Feb 24, 2010)

Catcapper, 
Are your cousins still here?
You wouldnt believe how our game commission has killed off our deer herd in the last 10 years..


----------



## hb0222 (Mar 14, 2010)

Good info Clint where do you buy HB switch and can you explain ac plug and wall sockett??. I want to use this in Texas this fall
HB


----------



## guy (Feb 28, 2010)

nd3 n nd5 laser genics from hollowpointsports .com enfield nh work the best guy


----------



## hb0222 (Mar 14, 2010)

Hey vmaster I was trying to put together one of these lights last night. Tell me about the ac plug and wall shockits I'm not following .
What do you power this with?
Thanks


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Anyone running a lightforce light? I am thinking about getting one for my setup but was wondering which one other guys are running.


----------



## Whiteknuckle (Feb 24, 2010)

Chris, 
I run Lightforce lights.. I dont know your exact set-up but the 170 is the best all around light they make.. I would buy the riflemount version, you can still hold it in your hand if you want to.. Also check out my "Silent Halo Shield" for these lights. If you are interested in one of these you can purchase from me at my website or www.apcalls.com

I hope this helps, 
Jeremiah Weber


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Whiteknuckle said:


> Chris,
> I run Lightforce lights.. I dont know your exact set-up but the 170 is the best all around light they make.. I would buy the riflemount version, you can still hold it in your hand if you want to.. Also check out my "Silent Halo Shield" for these lights. If you are interested in one of these you can purchase from me at my website or www.apcalls.com
> 
> I hope this helps,
> Jeremiah Weber


Jeremiah,

I am looking for something that will mount to a rotating high chair, but can also be moved up/down/left/right while it's mounted. I will gladly buy your cover for it. Just gotta find the right light.

Thanks


----------



## jlutcher51 (Sep 9, 2010)

im running a sniper hawg lights destroyer and am very pleased with it so far


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

http://www.brinkmann.net/search.aspx?t=p&q=varmint


----------



## Furtaker (Dec 11, 2010)

I have used a lot of light including light force but the Varmint Special by Brinkman with the 15' straight cord it a great light it has designed by a varmint hunter for night calling in mind. It comes with a halo to keep the light away from the caller. They also come with a coiled cord or 8' straight cord. The longer cord can get in the way but is very handy with getting in and off of a high rack with out leaving the predator. I you install halo on the light force lights you can not get the lens off near as fast as you need to.

Thanks,

Furtaker:cowboy:


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Welcome to PT Furtaker.


----------



## Furtaker (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks it is the greatest thing I have found online yet! It good to talk to different hunters and see how everyone else is hunting. Its good to be here!


----------



## mattcler (Jan 6, 2011)

Whiteknuckle said:


> I am taking a poll to see what light most people are using. I make halo shields for hunting lights and I want to see if there is any makes and models that I should be making shields for..
> Please post pics of your lights if the are not a common light being used..
> 
> Thank you,
> Jeremiah Weber


I use the Primos hunting light that you mount to your score. It is lightweight and the battery lasts a long time. It is a spotlight out to 100 yards or so but anything reflective shines for much farther than that. I am real happy with it.


----------

